
Microsoft starts distributing open-source Drupal - azharcs
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10067547-16.html
======
jonny_noog
According to one of the comments quoting an excerpt from the license for
Microsoft's Web Application Installer, MS does not agree that they are
"distributing" open source.

 _THIRD PARTY SOFTWARE. This software enables you to obtain software
applications from other sources. Those applications are offered and
distributed by third parties under their own license terms. Microsoft is not
distributing those applications to you, but instead, as a convenience, enables
you to use this software to obtain those applications directly from the
application providers. By using the software, you acknowledge and agree that
you are obtaining the applications directly from the third party providers and
under separate license terms, and that it is your responsibility to locate,
understand and comply with those license terms."_

Phew... That was a close one. :P

